# Left handed!



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

OK, so the fact that I'm left handed isn't a surprise to me. But I did go look at a few guns this morning, and I have a real problem with pulling the slide back and releasing it. Of all the ones I looked at, the Ruger LC9s 9mm was the one easiest to handle (but still a bit of a struggle). I am going to look somewhere else in a little while (they open later). Will this get better with practice? Any suggestions on what else might work? The guy that I spoke to was great and very informative, so I am pleased about that.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It could be a lack of experience or practice if you are not familiar with semi-auto handguns. I find that racking the slide on my Glock 17 and Tactical XD .45 to be easier than my S&W Shield in .40. Size and fit and finish matter.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, I am left handed, I have no problem operating the slide on any auto except the 10MM ones.
That is a moot point because I do not own any, but have to work on them on occasion being a gunsmith.
I take it you are new to handguns?
Perhaps your method is somewhat causing the problem?
Do you have it pointed out in front of you as if in a firing position?
If this is so, it is the hardest way to function the slide.
Try holding the pistol 90 degrees to your front and move both hands towards the opposing elbows.
This position puts your entire hand over the slide with the muzzle pointing in the direction of that wrist.
This is how I do it all the time when loading a mag, when clearing a round it is at about an 35-45 degree outward angle away from my body.
Personally I never have the muzzle pointed straight out.

I shoot right handed and read a micrometer right also, write with my right, but virtually everything else including eating and drinking is lefty.
I use to get into trouble during qualifications with my service revolver a S&W mod 66 4".
You are supposed to load with the shooting hand, I would always get called out for not, instructors could not understand the mix.
Works great that way, open the cylinder and eject with left, drop in speed loader close and ready to fire without the revolver leaving the shooting hand.
What really pissed them off was that I beat everyone else shooting, less motion in the timed events added to the score.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> OK, I am left handed, I have no problem operating the slide on any auto except the 10MM ones.
> That is a moot point because I do not own any, but have to work on them on occasion being a gunsmith.
> I take it you are new to handguns?
> Perhaps your method is somewhat causing the problem?
> ...


It reads like you have a war between both sides of your brain with both hands? :tango_face_wink: It is well known that lefties are nutty. Hope that helps.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Have you looked at a revolver instead of an auto. J-frame S&W would be my recommendation. The semi isn't much good for anything if you can't safely run it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dmet said:


> OK, so the fact that I'm left handed isn't a surprise to me. But I did go look at a few guns this morning, and I have a real problem with pulling the slide back and releasing it. Of all the ones I looked at, the Ruger LC9s 9mm was the one easiest to handle (but still a bit of a struggle). I am going to look somewhere else in a little while (they open later). Will this get better with practice? Any suggestions on what else might work? The guy that I spoke to was great and very informative, so I am pleased about that.


Its quite common for people new to semi auto handguns to have difficulty racking the slide, especially women and frail girly boys. Regardless, practice, practice, practice. I'd say its a combination of technique and coordinated strength. Or maybe you just froze up at the gun store?

For some reason, my wife has no problem racking the slide on the semi's at the house, but get her in a gun store in front of a salesperson while looking at a new gun, she usually has some difficulty. I have no idea why.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

RedLion said:


> It reads like you have a war between both sides of your brain with both hands? :tango_face_wink: It is well known that lefties are nutty. Hope that helps.


 We are the ONLY ones in our RIGHT minds.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Left handed guy here, best answer I can give is pick something and train, train, train and train. my preferred go to is the 1911. I have the Ambi safety on both. My conceal carry is a glock 17 ( full size 1911 is just to heavy to conceal carry). its all second nature to me now as I have spent alot of time behind the trigger of them. I don't even think about it any more.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Gunn said:


> We are the ONLY ones in our RIGHT minds.


That is what my crazy left-handed *ex* used to say.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> It reads like you have a war between both sides of your brain with both hands? :tango_face_wink: It is well known that lefties are nutty. Hope that helps.


Hey, I never denied being a nut case!
Some would say odd is a better word.
Others have called me a techno geek, I just don't know where the geek fits in.
I am a true ambidextrous person, there are function I do with either just as well.
Oh, yes I do shoot rifle righty.
The uncommon one is I am more at home operating the throttles and mixture controls along with pitch setting from the left seat than the right.
That includes navcom and autopilot setting as well.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Hey, I never denied being a nut case!
> Some would say odd is a better word.
> Others have called me a techno geek, I just don't know where the geek fits in.
> I am a true ambidextrous person, there are function I do with either just as well.
> ...


I might just be jealous that you can use either hand so well.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm a lefty (that is left HANDED, Slippy!).
I agree with SOCOM - if you are holding the pistol in your firing hand, pointed out to the front, and trying to pull the slide straight back with your weak hand, using just your thumb and a finger or two, try it his way. 
Holding the pistol across your body, grasp the slide from the top with your weak hand using your thumb and its base, plus three or all 4 fingers, and then using BOTH arms push your hands toward each other. This is the way I taught my wife, and before the arthritis got too bad she had no problems with a Colt Government Model 1911.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks all!! The guy at the other gun store had me cycle the weapon the same way you have described here and it was much easier. I have a glock 19 on order. Once I have it, I have learned there are a few places/people that offer training nearby, so I'll be seeking training--and lots of it. I'll plead the 5th on if I'm in my right mind or not.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Growing up left handed in a right hand world, we can do anything we put our minds to.
Heck, I don't even need ambi safeties on a 1911, I use my left thumb wrapped around the back of the slide.
Improvise, adapt, and overcome!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I'm a lefty (that is left HANDED, Slippy!)...


I know what you mean RPD...I'm Amphibious...equally good with either hand.

(Slippy is pretty proud of his extensive vocabulary!)


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

You might want to check into weapon system with ambi controls or that can be set up for a lefty. HK makes both.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

South paw here. For a totally ambedextrious semi auto handgun for carry. Hands down get a Smith & Wesson M&P and you will never regret it. Friends don't let friends buy Glocks (blocks).


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Beretta 92fs rack like butter but it's a full size pistol. All my Glocks rack easy, even the 10mm


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm a lefty, no issues with any pistol I've shot. I don't use my thumb and index finger like I see a lot of people do, I use my whole hand, except with my Ruger Standard, gotta use thumb and index.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

dmet said:


> Thanks all!! The guy at the other gun store had me cycle the weapon the same way you have described here and it was much easier. I have a glock 19 on order. Once I have it, I have learned there are a few places/people that offer training nearby, so I'll be seeking training--and lots of it. I'll plead the 5th on if I'm in my right mind or not.


Get the training and the practice, practice, practice. You will get the hang of it and you will find your confidence will grow with your skill. Keep at it.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I don't get why what hand you are matters. Sounds more like a coordination problem rather than a strength issue. 

Hold pistol with shooting hand then overhand grab the top of the slide with your other hand then pull and push. It's easy.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I don't get why what hand you are matters. Sounds more like a coordination problem rather than a strength issue.
> 
> Hold pistol with shooting hand then overhand grab the top of the slide with your other hand then pull and push. It's easy.


Just curious, but are you right handed? Generally everything is made for right-handed people. The slide release is on the "wrong" side and awkward for me to push with my index finger. I'm used to adapting, but I do everything differently from a right-handed person. But I'm sure that a big part of it is inexperience and coordination (or lack thereof!).


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

dmet said:


> Just curious, but are you right handed? Generally everything is made for right-handed people. The slide release is on the "wrong" side and awkward for me to push with my index finger. I'm used to adapting, but I do everything differently from a right-handed person. But I'm sure that a big part of it is inexperience and coordination (or lack thereof!).


I'm ambidextrous but that's not really important. Ok so you're having trouble pulling the slide back and releasing it. With a loaded magazine in the pistol you will not need to release the slide.

The slide only locks back on an empty magazine so you would only need to use the slide release when inserting a new magazine after dropping the empty one but you could insert the new magazine when reloading and pull back slightly on the slide and release, it will chamber the round and be ready to fire.

Using the slide release is not necessary.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I'm ambidextrous but that's not really important. Ok so you're having trouble pulling the slide back and releasing it. With a loaded magazine in the pistol you will not need to release the slide.
> 
> The slide only locks back on an empty magazine so you would only need to use the slide release when inserting a new magazine after dropping the empty one but you could insert the new magazine when reloading and pull back slightly on the slide and release, it will chamber the round and be ready to fire.
> 
> Using the slide release is not necessary.


I appreciate the input. This is all new to me and I really don't have anyone to ask questions. Today was very informative for me.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

dmet said:


> I appreciate the input. This is all new to me and I really don't have anyone to ask questions. Today was very informative for me.


No problem, I'm sure in the store you had an empty magazine. With a loaded mag you would've pulled the slide back and released and the ammo would chamber and would be ready to fire assuming no safetys were engaged. No slide release required !


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dmet said:


> Just curious, but are you right handed? Generally everything is made for right-handed people. The slide release is on the "wrong" side and awkward for me to push with my index finger. I'm used to adapting, but I do everything differently from a right-handed person. But I'm sure that a big part of it is inexperience and coordination (or lack thereof!).


Thats why you need to get the M&P. Slide release is left and right handed its on both sides of the frame. Mag release button is revearsable.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The LC9S is a fine CC hand gun. What I often carry. As for left hand shooting. At some point I don't remember when I started shooting with both . After awhile I would Qualify Left one time right the next. It became normal . My wife is 100% right handed except when shooting rifles she shoots left . Work at it most can use either.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> Thats why you need to get the M&P. Slide release is left and right handed its on both sides of the frame. Mag release button is revearsable.


I'm thinking I tried one of those today, but in case it was at the first place, I will ask to see one again. Thanks!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The LC9S is a fine CC hand gun. What I often carry. As for left hand shooting. At some point I don't remember when I started shooting with both . After awhile I would Qualify Left one time right the next. It became normal . My wife is 100% right handed except when shooting rifles she shoots left . Work at it most can use either.


My daughter carries the LC9 but she is right handed. It doesn't have left handed features. Ive shot it. Its an excellent firearm. But lacks total ambidextrous features.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

dmet said:


> I'm thinking I tried one of those today, but in case it was at the first place, I will ask to see one again. Thanks!


I have e the .40C but it comes a 9mm if thats more to your liking.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> My daughter carries the LC9 but she is right handed. It doesn't have left handed features. Ive shot it. Its an excellent firearm. But lacks total ambidextrous features.


 If she likes the LC9 she will fall in love with the LC9S. That coming for an owner of both and an LC9 with the Galloway trigger kit. The striker fired version is outstanding
Slide release is not intend to chamber a round anyway. Move movie stuff. The correct way is to pull back slightly on slide and release.
that works the same no madder what hand.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I am right handed. The only ones I have trouble with are the tiny pea shooters 380's and like 25's no room for wide broken knuckle s.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

I'm left handed and have no issues with any semi that I've ever shot. You're new to hand guns but it will come to you. Even Jimmy Hendrix didn't pick up a guitar for the first time and just start playing. Hawgrider suggested a good gun for a lefty. Whatever you pick just shoot the hell out of it. The fun of it will be your best teacher


----------

